# Plastic tank trim dimensions.



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Diy Stan in progress. Lost my measurements, can't get to tank to measure. I'm trying find how tall the trim on the bottom if a 29gallon tank. I know this is an odd request as I could just measure mine but like I said. I can't find the paper I wrote it in and I'm teaching class and using the wood shop in the next classroom so I can't get home to measure. I shoulda write in down in my phone I guess. Somebody measure one for me. Please. I already googled it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1&1/4 inches.I would go a little bigger since you will only be covering gravel or sand.I measured all 4 of my 29's and they were all the same,but I do think they are all the same brand(aqueon).


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks man, I couldn't cut my panels without that measurement.


----------

